# Bluetooth Boombox



## 04quadcab (Dec 31, 2017)

I don't see many people on here building their own crossovers. I put some together for a project. Check out the video:

https://youtu.be/X69mUkBUHWQ

I could go into a lot more depth, and I would like to try building passive crossovers for my next upgrade in the truck. If you think people would watch a video about passive crossovers let me know, I would be glad to make one.


----------

